# News from Alison and Juliette



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alison asked me to let you know.... Twin 1's waters broke last night and she is in hospital hoping that all will be ok. I am sending all the positive vibes i can muster her way and am hoping and praying that all will be ok.

Rach x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh Bless them

Alison and Juliette we will be thinking of you all and praying that all will be ok, sending you lots of      !

Maggie & Emma
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

hoping and praying everything will be ok for the babies and Alison of course.
Love L xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

alison

sending   vibes to you and the babes......

ritz.


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

*Alison and Juliette*, I know you won't be able to read this for some time, but I wanted to post and let you know that you are so very much in our thoughts. May those boys stay put and stay healthy.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Gina, Rae, Ember and Digger. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Alison and Juliette - Thinking of you and your boys.  Sending you lots of    


Some1

xxxx


----------



## sardonic sunflower (Jul 23, 2007)

Alison

Thinking of you all and hoping you're ok

Sian x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Alison hunny thought i would pop on here to + send you all the luck i can + prayers that everything will be ok with the babes  

xxx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi guys,

just heard the news, keep strong baby boys and fight.

We are thinking of you all,

Kerry Helen and Edie


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Thinking of you all at this time.
Nicki x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Alison and Juliette

As i said in my text am thinking of you all

Boys- you have to stay strong for your Mammy + Mummy 

The north easties are all thinking of you

Hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Just had a text from Alison to say she gave birth to the boys at 6.30- they are in SCBU

her and Ju are inlove with their son's

xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my goaw

Was just posting that I was hoping the boys would hold on but looks like I was too late !!??

I hope both boys are ok and get stronger every day. Sending my hugs to Alison and Ju. 

T xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Just to let you know we will be thinking of you 4, and hoping the boys are getting stronger by the minute, take it easy and look after each other!

Love
Maggie, Emma & Bump
xxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Thinking of the four of you - please stay strong boys xxx

Some1


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Just to let you all know- just had another text from Alison

Alison and Juliette have named their Son's Christopher and Alex, they weight about 1lb 9oz each.

Alison and Juliette have just been to see them and in Alisons words " they are so Flipping Gorgeous"

xxxx


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Boys have been named christopher and alex. Are fighting strong. Have sent Alison everyones love by text x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Rach- our posts must have crossed over! 

x


----------



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

all of our love to alison, ju, christopher and alex... you are in our prayers

Eve, Ros and Jude xxx


----------



## Tonia2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh my.....I just saw this.  I'm speechless...  

All the very best to you all, all my thoughts are with you and the boys, keep strong.                        

Love Tonia & Bron
xxx


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

I woke up thinking about how you all were getting on and am so pleased that the boys are safely delivered. Keep feeding, fighting, and growing stronger Christopher and Alex!

Nicki x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

No more news as yet

xx


----------



## RachandSue (Aug 12, 2006)

oh my god - thinking of the four of you - keep safe we are thinking of you all xxxx

Love Rach and Sue
xxxx


----------



## MG (May 2, 2005)

Thinking and praying for the four of you so much.       

Melissa xxxxxxxx


----------



## duff (May 26, 2006)

Flipping heck.  I'm thinking of all four of you and wishing you all the very best.  Loads of love, Jason XX


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

just thought i would pop on + say if you would like to send your good wishes to Alison, Ju + the boys here too

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117617.0

thanx

 xxx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Alison,


Oh my goodness, keep strong Christopher and Alex and mummy and mammy, will be thinking of you soooo much and I bet they are 'flippin gorgeous'.

Sending you so much love and    

Keep strong

Emma


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

So much luck and love to your family. Hope it's not too scary and the little ones grow strong very soon.

We on our hols in Ireland at the mo, sending you all the luck of the Irish.
Kate, Siobhan and Monty xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Fingers and toes crossed for you - stay strong little ones. xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh my - congratulations on the arrival of Alex and Christopher, much love and luck to your family,

Marie xxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Dear Alison & Juliette,

Congratulations on the birth of your amazing sons Christopher & Alex!       

I read the news of the early arrival of your twins last night; it must have been such a shock for you both, although exciting to have your boys with you. I couldn't stop thinking about you all during the night. Of course it's wonderful that they are here - and I'm quite sure that they are indeed gorgeous! - but it must also be a scary time for you and your families. Although I don't know much about premature babies, it sounds like they are pretty good weights for their gestation, especially given that they are twins. Even though I've never met you IRL, you are all very much in my thoughts, and I hope that the boys are strong fighters and that they grow and improve rapidly, without too many hiccups. I hope that you are all in a hospital close to home to make visiting easier. 
Stay strong for each other too, we're all rooting for all of you to do well in the coming days and weeks. 
Much love,
Tamsin, Karen & Toby xxxx

PS As and when your boys are able to start wearing more than just a nappy and hat in their incubators, this website http://www.peenyweeny.co.uk/sess/utn;jsessionid=154596ef84e9480/shopdata/index.shopscript has all kinds of clothing and accessories for premature babies, so direct your friends and family to it if they are wanting to buy gifts! Clothing sizes start at 1lb in weight, which is very hard to find elsewhere. There are all kinds of positioning aids/fleeces etc. as well that are specially designed for incubators , if you want to supplement whatever the hospital provides.

/links


----------



## nickster (Jul 6, 2007)

Have been thinking of you four constantly over the past few days, but haven't had a chance to post. Keep fighting little ones... 

Nickyx


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alison has asked me to let you all know that their baby alex died a few hours ago. She said they are ok and that christopher is stable. I don't know what to say. I'm thinking of them so much. Rach


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Alison and Ju thinking of you at this really difficult time, am so sorry to hear the news, keep growing strong baby christopher I am sure your brother will be watching over you.  Thinking of you all!!

Love Maggie & Emma
xx


----------



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

Alison/Ju

I was so sorry to hear that Alex died today. All love to you, Ju and Christopher - we are praying he keeps well and gets stronger every day.

Much love,

Eve and Ros xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I just don't know what to say . . .

Please stay strong 

T xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know what to say am shocked and devastated by this news and Christopher is in my thoughts and prayers that he will be stong and keep fighting. I am so sorry for the loss of little Alex

Love Saila


----------



## PaulaB (Jun 22, 2007)

Alison and Ju - I am so sorry for your sad loss. Really praying for Christopher and his strong mummies. Take care Pxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I only just saw these posts.

I don't know what to say but I am shocked and thinking of you all soo much.

All my love and positive thoughts

Emma xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Desperately sorry to hear this news, am thinking of you. xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

I really dont know what to say i have just read this post and i am soo sorry to hear this sad news
Here's sending you lots of   Thinking of you all love nicky xxxx


----------

